

Y Combinator Challenge - Mission Accomplished - kleneway
http://astartupaday.wordpress.com/2008/09/26/y-combinator-challenge-mission-accomplished/

======
kleneway
Thanks for all the great comments and support throughout this series of posts.
Besides the enjoyment of brainstorming through each of pg's ideas, by far the
best part of this experience was the chance to discover the Hacker News
community - you guys rock.

Also, I'd really appreciate it if you could let me know which (if any) of
these ideas you think might be worth pursuing. Someone posted a comment here a
while back suggesting that after the challenge is over, I take the next 30
days to take the best idea and actually build it out. It might be a fun
project to take on - contact me if you're interested in helping out (kleneway
at hotmail).

~~~
tptacek
If none of these ideas captures you to the point where you can make the
decision on your own, you might want to wait before starting a company.

~~~
kleneway
Not looking to start a company, just looking for a fun weekend project to hack
on. I've got some thoughts on which one I want to take on, but it never hurts
to get some feedback from the community.

------
andr
So you must be a trillionaire now?

Seriously, take one of the ideas and run with it. Ideas are easy. Execution is
what counts.

~~~
kleneway
That's the plan. Three things:

1\. I have a lot of respect for what you guys think and wanted to get some
input on which one to tackle.

2\. It's more fun for me to work on a project with other people than to go it
alone. This is my way of trying to find some new people to work with.

3\. I'm 100% not in this for the money. This is a side project for me - I love
coding, I love brainstorming ideas, and I love getting feedback. If I were a
trillionaire, you know what I'd do? I'd come up with some ideas, throw them
out there, and hopefully find some cool people to work on it with me.

~~~
trevelyan
If I were a trillionaire, I would have some more interesting uses for that
kind of money. Run my own projects, absolutely, but I'd hire great people to
take care of the actual and experimental coding.

Futzing around with other people's APIs is one of the most frustrating parts
of coding for me. Only reason I code myself is that I'm better at doing it
than anyone I could hire. Only real advantage over outsourcing is the ay it
pushes you to the edge of innovation because you can see the technological
possibilities before other businesses do.

------
staunch
The site builder but oriented around plugging it into other sites. You create
something like Weebly but focus purely on letting other sites give it to their
users (for profile pages, or entire sites). Charge for the service.

~~~
iamdave
Isn't that what CushyCMS does (minus the charging in most cases)?

~~~
staunch
I hadn't seen CushyCMS. Just checked it out. The way it works seems entirely
different from what I'm talking about. I want to be able to add a page
designer to my site for my many thousands (or millions) of users. Or whatever
I want. CushyCMS wants FTP/SFTP information for single site and it's not at
all clear whether I can integrate it into my own site.

~~~
iamdave
Oh I see what you mean. Then you want eXponent CMS. www.exponentcms.com. I'm
good friends with the people who developed it, and I've used it myself it's a
great package.

Lets you edit pages with a WYSIWYG interface instead of plugging in code or
dealing with text templates. Give it a shot.

------
colinplamondon
So what? The whole thing seemed like a waste of time. There's a million people
out there who can shit ideas on a list of possible areas- the only thing that
matters is actual execution.

